# DIY BBQ Guru Adaptor on Off-set Smoker W/Qview



## benw40 (Apr 12, 2014)

I was having trouble controlling the temp on my Yoder Cheyenne using the BBQ Guru. I had been using it on my Webber with no troubles.  Using the small pit adaptor and the pit viper fan I could leave the Webber alone for 5-6 hours. Using the same adaptor and the pit bull fan on my Yoder I could not seem to get constant temp out of it, so I built this.













0412141145a.jpg



__ benw40
__ Apr 12, 2014






I figured the problem was the air was all going to the front of the fire box. So using some Home Depot copper pipes and a little work I came up with a fan adaptor that stokes ALL the fire.













0412141145.jpg



__ benw40
__ Apr 12, 2014






It does require 2 small pit/Webber adaptors but otherwise its just pluming parts and engine sealant.













0412141145b.jpg



__ benw40
__ Apr 12, 2014






After a 3 hour test run with some sausage I will call it a success. The pit came up to temp quick and stayed there with almost no intervention or having to add fuel.













0412141146.jpg



__ benw40
__ Apr 12, 2014






Just a shot of my set up.

If you want to build something similar to my adaptor and have Q's I will answer them.


----------

